# Doors and windows



## Em2cv (Sep 14, 2014)

We would appreciate any advice on buying doors and windows, we have a lot of doors and windows to replace, but are starting with our front door. We are unsure about the best material, thermo aluminium or upvc. We have had a quote for a upvc door €1600, which seemed quite expensive, but we do not have any experience. Our house is close to Loule, has anybody used any companies for replacement doors in the area? Any advice welcome.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We did our renovation in 2 separate stages and installed (thermal break) aluminium double glazed units in the first part and UPVC double glazed units with aluminium shutters on the second part....... and the UPVC option is miles better than the aluminium...... UPVC also came with a 10 year guarantee as opposed to a 2 year guarantee of the aluminium. 

€1600 sounds to me like a very high price for just a front door & frame


----------



## Em2cv (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you, we will continue with upvc, the salesman was steering us towards it, but I had the feeling that was more to do with his profit margin! We thought it sounded expensive, even including fitting, also he is asking for 50% of the €1600 when the order is placed, which made me uncomfortable. We will get some more quotes and aim lower! It would be nice to find somewhere cheaper, as we have 7 doors, 2 patio doors and numerous windows to replace!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You might like to visit your local Bricomarche or Leroy Merlin to get a better idea of prices....... and I'm told they'll make to order & fit them as well.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Examples here: Leroy Merlin - Bricolage, Construção, Decoração e Jardim


----------

